# Fast wireless charger by Choetech



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Fast wireless charging is finally here! Personally I have not been too much of a wireless charging fan for the fact that it took longer to charge a device than a normal charger. Let alone the fact we have quick charging options as well. Fortunately, we are not seeing devices come out with fast wireless charging support. The Note 5 and the S6 Edge+ are the first to lead the pack with fast wireless charging support. Samsung does have their own fast wireless charing, but it's kinda pricy. Good news though! Choetech has made their own fast wireless charger and it works really well.

The Choetech fast wireless charger has been a great wireless charger. They have definitely won me over to the wireless charging side of the force. In the past prior to fast wireless charging wireless charging just wasn't a big deal to me. For many people wireless charging is a deal breaker, but not for me. Honestly, it's still not a deal breaker for me. At this point I do want to have at least some sort of quick charging. I love to be able to charge up a phone in a short amount of time. If you ever used a Galaxy S6 you know that quick charging was a must have feature on that phone because of the horrible battery life. Fortunately the Note 5 has redeemed the GS6 with much better battery life. Regardless, for those who like wireless charging and quick charging, Choetech has you covered.










From my experience with Choetech's fast wireless charger has been a great one. Iv'e got no major concerns at all with this charger. Some of the features I look for in a wireless charger is if it recognizes the devices quickly, charges fast, and does not slide around on the surface. Choetech's meets all my requirements for a wireless charger.

However, I think there needs to be some improvements. Such as&#8230;


Ditch the gloss finish. Nobody likes a fingerprint magnet.
The bottom needs a stickier grip. While it does have a rubber ring, it needs to be a little stickier. The best I have used is TYLT's wireless charger that has a sticky material that holds well in place.

The needed improvements might be a preferences, but I think everyone would appreciate the mentioned suggested improvements over what the current build quality is like. The current setup is good, don't get me wrong, and I still think the product is a 5 star rating.










In my opinion, to enjoy the Note 5's or any other fast wireless charging device, this is a must have accessory. There are two versions that Choetech sells, which is one with a charging brick and one without. Each box does contain the pad and wire needed. Just make sure if you need a charging brick that you get the appropriate one. You do have two color options between white and black.

Buy the Choetech fast wireless charger by clicking *here*.


----------

